# 2011 bassmaster weekend series schedule - georgia division



## BWS Director (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is the *2011 BWS schedule *for the GA Division.  

February 12, 2011 - Lake Seminole - Bainbridge Boat Basin

March 19, 2011 - Lake Sinclair - Little River Park

April 30, 2011 - Lake Eufaula - Lakepoint Resort State Park

June 18, 2011 - Lake Lanier - Laurel Park

2 Day Divisional Championship 

September 10 & 11, 2011 - Lake Oconee - Sugar Creek Marina

Regional Championship

October 7 & 8, 2011 - Tensaw - Mobile Delta

We look forward to seeing you this year at our events.  For more info you can visit our website at www.abaproam.com or www.weekendseries.com or call (888) 203-6222 or call me directly at (256) 230-5632.  The 2011 National Championship will be held at Santee Cooper November 6-12, 2011. 

Thanks,


----------



## jsimages (Dec 20, 2010)

billy it was great meeting you at seminole this past year for the regional tx. i fished the bws n ala div and made it to the regional. you run a very well organized and fair tournment and just wanted you to know that. good luck in the 2011 season and happy holidays


----------



## BWS Director (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank You, and Happy Holidays to you as well.  I am looking forward to a great 2011 season.


----------



## Kenr (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice schedule, covers north and south about same amont of driving for most guys. Not sure about Lanier in june maybe new humminbird will be able find enough brush piles to remain competitive.


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 5, 2011)

*Thanks Kenr...*

I wanted to offer a schedule that would offer the best fishing for anglers and early registrations to date are up.  Anyone interested in fishing the 2011 Bassmaster Weekend Series or have any questions, I encourage you to give me a call.  Again, I look forward to seeing all the veteran BWS anglers and new BWS anglers this upcoming season.


----------



## Zak26 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like some info on how i can fish as a co- angler


----------



## KikenChiken (Jan 6, 2011)

*Registration*

How many boaters and non-boaters registered so far?

Thanks
KikenChiken


----------



## skcannon86 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.abaproam.com/BWS_Division2011.php?DivisionNumberOnly=8


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 6, 2011)

*Registrations*

Registration numbers change everyday based on mail, internet and phone orders.  Our pre-registration numbers are up from last year but I don't have an exact number so far. As far as information to fish as a co-angler, it is best to find a boater link but a link is not always necessary.  It would just depend on how many boaters to co-anglers we have registered.  You can give me a call and I will be more that happy to explain any other questions that you might have.


----------



## Zak26 (Jan 7, 2011)

whats a number you can be reached at


----------



## Judge (Jan 7, 2011)

Zak26 said:


> whats a number you can be reached at



He listed his number in the post above


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 19, 2011)

*Alabama South DivisionTournament, Lake Eufaula Feb. 5,2011*

For anyone that is interested, the Alabama South Division of the Bassmaster Weekend Series has their season opener at Lake Eufaula on February 5, 2011.  Registration will be on Friday February 4, 2011.  Just an FYI...


----------



## RLbass88 (Jan 23, 2011)

We'll see you at Eufaula on the 4th Billy! You think it'll be as tough as it was last year?? Look forward to seeing you on stage.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 23, 2011)

If someone wants to link with me as a co angler I'm planning on registering as soon as I get a  co angler that commits.


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope that it will be sunny and warmer than it was last year.  I will put in a special order for a limit for everyone fishing this event. I look forward to seeing everyone there.  I am off to SC this weekend for the opening tournament at Lake Murray.  Please NO Snow or Ice.


----------



## RLbass88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bobcat what division you fishin?? And Billy we have to link within the same division correct?


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, you would have to link in the same division for each tournament.  The linking deadline is wednesday (5pm Central Time) prior to the event.  The entry deadline, where there is not a late fee, is 10 days prior to the event.  Anglers can still register onsite but can not link onsite anymore.


----------



## BWS Director (Feb 7, 2011)

From the reports that I have been getting from anglers, Lake Seminole is on fire!!!  It has been taking 25 - 30 lbs to win each weekend for the past month.  You still have 3 days to link with a boater or co-angler for guaranteed status. Linking deadline is Wednesday Feb 9th.  I encourage anglers to come out and join us for this event and for the 2011 season to have your chance to qualify for the Bassmaster Classic.  See you in Bainbridge.


----------



## fburris (Feb 7, 2011)

BWS Director said:


> From the reports that I have been getting from anglers, Lake Seminole is on fire!!!  It has been taking 25 - 30 lbs to win each weekend for the past month.  You still have 3 days to link with a boater or co-angler for guaranteed status. Linking deadline is Wednesday Feb 9th.  I encourage anglers to come out and join us for this event and for the 2011 season to have your chance to qualify for the Bassmaster Classic.  See you in Bainbridge.



Billy, 25 to 30 pounds? I thought this was a one day tourney? LOL. Kidding, see you Friday.


----------



## shoalbass (Feb 7, 2011)

BWS Director said:


> From the reports that I have been getting from anglers, Lake Seminole is on fire!!!  It has been taking 25 - 30 lbs to win each weekend for the past month.  You still have 3 days to link with a boater or co-angler for guaranteed status. Linking deadline is Wednesday Feb 9th.  I encourage anglers to come out and join us for this event and for the 2011 season to have your chance to qualify for the Bassmaster Classic.  See you in Bainbridge.


Dude it needs to be on fire Saturday morning to warm up the 25 degree weather.  The winners of tournaments have been catching good weight but others are not catching much if any.  Might need to have side pot for most and biggest Jack fish.  I would love to see anglers have to get them things out of the livewell. Good luck to all that brave the tournament.
P.S.  If anybody is will pay half my entry and provide a 12 piece bucket of chicken before launch I will link with them.


----------



## fburris (Feb 7, 2011)

shoalbass said:


> Dude it needs to be on fire Saturday morning to warm up the 25 degree weather.  The winners of tournaments have been catching good weight but others are not catching much if any.  Might need to have side pot for most and biggest Jack fish.  I would love to see anglers have to get them things out of the livewell. Good luck to all that brave the tournament.
> P.S.  If anybody is will pay half my entry and provide a 12 piece bucket of chicken before launch I will link with them.



Shoal, 
Go ahead and get in this thing. Maybe you will draw with me, and I will bring the chicken. We at least will eat good!


----------



## Judge (Feb 7, 2011)

fburris said:


> Shoal,
> Go ahead and get in this thing. Maybe you will draw with me, and I will bring the chicken. We at least will eat good!



Don't tell him that.  When he calls my office, my secretary says "chicken man" is on the phone.  I am dead serious on that one.


----------



## BWS Director (Mar 3, 2011)

Signups for Lake Sinclair look good.  Don't forget the linking deadline is March 16th.


----------



## BWS Director (Apr 12, 2011)

The BWS is heading to Eufaula at the end of April.  Fishing should be great.  Don't forget that the linking deadline is April 27th.  I look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------

